#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Δικαίωμα υπογραφής τοπογραφικών διαγραμμάτων

## Xάρης

Η υπογραφή τοπογραφικών σχεδίων προϋποθέτει ότι ο υπογράφων έχει τις νόμιμες προϋποθέσεις για εκπόνηση τοπογραφικών μελετών. Τις προϋποθέσεις αυτές, σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία έχουν:    
Οι *Αγρονόμοι Τοπογράφοι Μηχανικοί* και οι *Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί*, σύμφωνα με το Ν.4663/30.Οι *Πολιτικοί Υπομηχανικοί*, υπό τους περιορισμούς που ορίζει το Β.Δ.769/1972.Οι *πτυχιούχοι Τοπογραφίας των ΤΕΙ*, υπό τους περιορισμούς που ορίζει το Β.Δ.769/1972.Οι *Αρχιτέκτονες Μηχανικοί*, οι οποίοι έχουν δικαίωμα να συντάσσουν το απαιτούμενο τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα για τη σύνταξη συμβολαίου μεταβιβάσεως οικοπέδου ή αγροτεμαχίου (Γνωμοδότηση αρ. 1/12.1.1979 Εισαγγελίας Πρωτοδικών Αθηνών).
        Οι εργοδηγοί δεν υπάγονται σε κάποια από τις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις και κατά συνέπεια δεν έχουν δικαίωμα εκπόνησης τοπογραφικών μελετών και κατΆ ακολουθία υπογραφής Τοπογραφικών Σχεδίων.

*Πηγή:* ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ

----------


## vasgi

Οι πτυχιούχοι μηχανικοί δομικών έργων , υπογράφουν το τοπογραφικό του οικοπέδου που ανεγείρεται το κτίριο που μελετούν .

----------


## JTB

Ααα... Δηλαδή αν το μελετώ εγώ το κτίριο ξέρω να κάνω το τοπογραφικό... Αν με καλέσει η κυρούλα για μια γονική παροχή δεν ξέρω να το κάνω....
Πολύ ωραία....   :Λυπημένος:

----------


## nickmm

Yπογράφω τοπογραφικά 30 χρόνια, τώρα δεν μπορώ?

----------


## Xάρης

Άλλο η εμπειρία κι άλλο τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα. Καλώς ή κακώς. Κακώς κατά τη γνώμη μου.

Το γεγονός ότι κάποιος υπέγραφε τοπογραφικά, στατικά, αρχιτεκτονικά, χωρίς ενδεχομένως να έχει το δικαίωμα, δεν κατοχυρώνει το δικαίωμα να συνεχίσει να υπογράφει.

Η 1η ανάρτηση του θέματός μου είναι αρκετά παλιά, του 2009! 
Αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στη νομοθεσία, ας μας ενημερώσει όποιος γνωρίζει.

Τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα στα τοπογραφικά των πτυχιούχων Τοπογραφίας των ΤΕΙ και των παλιότερων Πολιτικών Υπομηχανικών (υπάρχουν ακόμα κάποιοι ενεργοί; ) δεν τα γνωρίζω. Την νομοθεσία όπως την ανέφερε το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ ανέφερα.
Νομίζω ότι είχε γίνει μέγα θέμα με τα εξαρτημένα τοπογραφικά, σωστά;

Αναμένω τεκμηριωμένες απαντήσεις με αναφορές σε σχετικές αναφορές σε νομοθεσία ώστε να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο αν βέβαια είναι θολό για κάποιους.

----------


## nickmm

Μια γνωμοδότηση τού ΝΣΚ γιά να ισχύει πρέπει να υπόγραφει Υπουργική απόφαση.
Να εκδοθουν τα επαγ. δικαιωνατα, να εφαρμοσθεί επιτέλους ο Νόμος.
Εχω πάρει 2 πτυχία Δομικών έργων καί έργων υποδομής και δεν μπορω να υπογράψω ένα τοπογραφικό
Εγώ θα συνεχίσω να υπογραφω μέχρι να μού δειξούν τόν Νόμο πού λέει ότι δέν μπορώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Πραγματικά θα βοηθούσες τους συναδέλφους αν παρέθετες:
α) την νομοθεσία (ΦΕΚ) από την οποία πηγάζουν τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματά σου υπογραφής εξαρτημένων (πλέον γι αυτά μιλάμε νομίζω) τοπογραφικών, 
β) την γνωμοδότηση του ΝΣΚ στην οποία αναφέρεσαι και για την οποία συμφωνώ ότι είναι μια απλή γνωμοδότηση και όχι νόμος.

Επίσης, μήπως τα δικαιώματα των Τοπογράφων Τ.Ε. είναι διαφορετικά (παραπάνω) από των Μηχανικών Δομικών Έργων Τ.Ε. & Μηχανικών Έργων Υποδομής Τ.Ε.;

----------


## nickmm

Θα επανέλθω σύντομα, γιά να παραθέσω όλη την νομοθεσια,αφού συγκεντρώσω όλα τα στοιχεία, γιά την 
πληρέστεη ενημέρωση των συναδέλφων.
ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Allobar

Πάντως οι Πολιτικοί Μηχ. Έργων Υποδομής αδικούνται πάρα πολύ στα ΕΔ. Το πρόγραμμα σπουδών της Σχολής έχει περισσότερα και ουσιαστικότερα μαθήματα από αυτό της Αρχιτεκτονικής, τόσο στο πεδίο της Τοπογραφίας όσο και στο πεδίο των στατικών. Κι όμως δεν έχουν κανένα δικαίωμα σε κανέναν από τους παραπάνω τομείς, σε αντίθεση με τους αρχιτέκτονες (κι άν βρεις αρχιτέκτονα να ξέρει να κάνει τοπογραφικό ή στατικά πες μου κι εμένα...)

----------


## Xάρης

Ας μείνουμε στα *επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα υπογραφής τοπογραφικών* και στη *νομοθεσία που τα καθορίζει*.
Για να γνωρίζουν όλοι ποια τα δικαιώματά τους και να τα υπερασπίζονται.

Το δίκαιο ή άδικο αυτών των δικαιωμάτων, καθώς και το ποια θα έπρεπε ιδανικά να είναι, είναι θέμα συζήτησης σ' άλλο θέμα.

----------


## nickmm

Eπανέρχομαι και πάλι στο θέμα των εξηρτημένων τοπογραφικών καί γιά το εάν έχουν δικαίωμα οι μηχανικοί δομικών έργων καί έργων υποδομής.

Κατά την γνώμη μου οι δομικών έργων, δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν δικαίωμα υπογραφής, όμως πρέπει να δούμε την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία καί όχι τι πρέπει, με αυτή τη λογική καί οι πολιτικοί μηχανικόι θα έπρεπε να έχουν κάτι λιγότερο στα τοπογραφικά από τους τοπογράφους μηχανικούς.

Σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία οι μηχανικοί δομικών έργων, έργων υποδομής καί οι ισότιμοι με αυτούς τεχνολόγοι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί έχουν τα επάγγελματικά δικαιώματα τού ΒΔ 769/1972, δηλαδή μπορούν να συντάσουν εξηρτημένα τοπογραφικά, εφ όσον στην περιοχή υπάρχει τριγωνοετρικό δύκτιο καί είναι δυνατή η άμεση συνδεσή τους με το κρατικό τριγωνομετρικό δύκτιο καί πάντοτε με τούς περιορισμούς τού παραπάνω διατάγματος.

Ο Νόμος πού ορίζει τα παραπάνω είναι ο Ν 298/17-4-1976( φεκ 89 Α)άρθρο 1 πού ορίζει οτι τα πτυχία των παραπάνω σχολών είναι ισότιμα καί ισοδύναμα με τα πτυχία των σχολών υπομηχανικών (το ισοδύναμα σημαίνει καί τα ίδια επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα) 

Αυτά ισχύουν μέχρι να εκδοθούν τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των πτυχιούχων ΤΕΙ και ισοτίμων με αυτούς,επειδή το ΠΔ 318/1994 δεν ισχύει
- Η γνωμοδότηση τού ΝΣΚ δεν ισχύει, επειδή δεν έχει γίνει πράξη αποδοχής από το αρμόδιο υπουργείο

Υ,Γ, όποιος συνάδελφος ξέρει , παρακαλώ να με ενημερώσει γιά το τι έχει κάμει μέχρι τώρα η ΕΕΤΕΜ , γιά αυτό το ζήτημα, αγωγές, προσφυγές στο ΣΤΕ Ευρωπαικα δικαστήρια κλπ

----------


## Xάρης

Και για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να διαβάσει τι ακριβώς γράφουν τα παραπάνω διατάγματα κ.λπ.:

_ *Β.Δ.769/1972*

_ Η υπ' αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου *ΔΤΕ/β/34285/735/24.09.2010 απόφαση του ΝΣΚ*

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Υπάρχει άρση εδώ και αρκετό καιρό της απόφασης του Κτηματολογίου περί υπογραφής εξαρτημένων τοπογραφικών μόνο από Αγρονόμους Τοπογράφους, Πολιτικούς Μηχανικούς, Τοπογράφων Τ.Ε.
Γίνονται δεκτά εκ νέου τα εξαρτημένα τοπογραφικά από Πολιτικούς Μηχανικούς Τ.Ε και από Πολιτικούς Υποδομής Τ.Ε. (Α.Π.:ΟΙΚ 1429111/ΔΛΚ 538 της 07/10/2014).

Επιπλέον υπάρχει απόφαση του Συνήγορου του Πολίτη με αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου: 179579/24091/2014 της 8/5/2014 που αναφέρεται ότι επιτρέπεται η υπογραφή εξαρτημένων τοπογραφικών διαγραμμάτων από τις ανωτέρω ειδικότητες μηχανικών μέχρι να εκδοθούν τα υπό εκκρεμότητα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Pappos

> Η υπογραφή τοπογραφικών σχεδίων προϋποθέτει ότι ο υπογράφων έχει τις νόμιμες προϋποθέσεις για εκπόνηση τοπογραφικών μελετών. Τις προϋποθέσεις αυτές, σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία έχουν:    
> 
> Οι *Πολιτικοί Υπομηχανικοί*, υπό τους περιορισμούς που ορίζει το Β.Δ.769/1972.Οι *πτυχιούχοι Τοπογραφίας των ΤΕΙ*, υπό τους περιορισμούς που ορίζει το Β.Δ.769/1972. 
>         Οι εργοδηγοί δεν υπάγονται σε κάποια από τις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις και κατά συνέπεια δεν έχουν δικαίωμα εκπόνησης τοπογραφικών μελετών και κατΆ ακολουθία υπογραφής Τοπογραφικών Σχεδίων.
> 
> *Πηγή:* ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ


To ΝΣΚ δεν έχει ισχύ Π.Δ. και δεν ισχύει.
Το ΤΕΙ *ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ* Επ. Δικαιώματα και κακώς αναφέρεις τα παραπάνω.

*Επίσης σύφωνα με το τελευταίο Π.Δ. όλα τα επ. δικαιώματα είναι στον αέρα.
Οταν σου μιλάω για Ε Λ Λ Α Δ Ι Σ Τ Α Ν θα με ακούς !
Είμαστε απλά για μπανάνες !!! Απορώ ειλικρινά τι σχέση έχουμε με τον πολιτιμσό και την Ευρώπη...





			
				Επιπλέον υπάρχει απόφαση του Συνήγορου του Πολίτη με αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου:  179579/24091/2014 της 8/5/2014 που αναφέρεται ότι επιτρέπεται η  υπογραφή εξαρτημένων τοπογραφικών διαγραμμάτων από τις ανωτέρω  ειδικότητες μηχανικών μέχρι να εκδοθούν τα υπό εκκρεμότητα επαγγελματικά  δικαιώματα.
			
		

*

----------

